# Life flashing before my eyes....



## CAKCy (Sep 6, 2021)

October 28, 1940 is a memorial date for Greeks (and Greek Cypriots) for when Greece was forced to enter ... World War Eleven... against Nazism/Fascism/sushi...

My brother (3 years younger than me) returned from his day at the kindergarten all exited and run to my mother to tell her what he learnt for the day...

Mama, he said... The Italians asked if they could cross through Greece and the Greek leader yelled "NO!" (That's why the day is aka the "NO!" day)

My mother, proud of her son and his ability to learn so much, while so young, started asking questions....

"Do you remember the name of the Greek leader?" (He called him "leader"... couldn't remember the words "Prime Minister")

"Ioannis Metaxas" he responded!

"And the name of the Italian guy?"

"Grazzi!" he said (referring to the Italian ambassador Emanuele Grazzi who conveyed the ultimatum of Mussolini)

My mother was overwhelmed with pride for her uber-clever son. And then she asked the final question, wanting to see if he remembered the date too...

"And... do you remember when this happened?"

The kid remained silent for a few seconds and then responded:
"Ummmm.... I think on Friday...."


----------

